# How to keep my sub from "dancing"



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum, and i have a questions for you guys. I have a DCM 1515 15inch PR subwoofer. I'm using it in my dorm room (very small about 12 ft x 8 ft) along with a Cerwin vega LW12 12 inch sub. At any rate my problem is that the floors are concrete with an epoxy coating, and in turn are very smooth and hard. Both subs would move around, however the 15inch literally flies around the room. So i cut out a good size chunck of carpet, and taped it down to the floor. However it's obviously not that well attached... and i'm losing a lot of bass by it being able to wiggle around. This sub POUNDS when i'm at home, but with the concrete and lack of it being securely anchored you can hardly tell it's on (over the cerwin) At anyrate, any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like the sub is far too light. Most 15" subs I build weigh in between 125 pounds and 150 pounds. They can't move  I'd suggest putting some soft rubber feet on the bottom of the sub enclosure. That should do the trick better than anything short of strapping it down.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've got two "shoot from the hip" answers.

The first is to simply put something REALLY heavy on top of the sub. E.G., a slab of marble and -- then put a plant on top of that.

Something else I've seen people do is they attach some sort of board to the bottom of the sub like this:








From there, I'd think you could figure out something to get it to stick to the floor a little better -- velcro maybe? A lot of velcro?

Now, maybe someone with more experience can chime in..

JCD


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought about putting something really heavy on it... i just didn't want to crush it (but i just stood right on the middle of it and it seemed fine so....) I'm not sure where i could get a big ol' chunck of marble/granite or the like... maybe a decorative patio type stone from menards/home improvement store.

I also thought that maybe i could do like JCD said with the board... but make the board be the big chunk of marble... then just attach the sub to the chunk of marble. 

I'm thinking that lots of weight would also REALLY help the bass come alive, no? That's what i'm really lookin for. I don't listen to rap or anything, but i like to feel the bass. And ticking off the guy who lives below me is always fun too.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

That sounds good.. I think you could probably get granite or marble cut to size at the same stores as well -- might be a little pricey, but maybe not.

Let us know how it turns out.

JCD


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

You could probably get a granite scrap and use that, maybe some pavers from one of the box stores. I'd combine that with rubber feet to help keep it planted. The additional weight will solidify the bass.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Go to a tombstone/headstone maker... they should have some small scraps that they aren't using. I also think the rubber feet would probably do the trick.

I don't know how much weight will make the sub come alive. What you might want to do is measure the frequency response of the sub in your primary listening position. See if it might be peaky in some areas... leveling out the response can definitley make it come alive.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Maybe you could build a box out of a higher density material (HDF??) and some equipment feet (a spike that attaches to the bottom of the box and goes into a container at the bottom 
http://www.jaycar.com.au/productVie...&pageNumber=&priceMin=&priceMax=&SUBCATID=645


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Sonnie said – some rubber feet is all you need. You can try the large stick-on kind first. If four doesn’t work, add four more. Last resort, get some of the softer ones that can screw into the bottom

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

fenderguy said:


> I thought about putting something really heavy on it... i just didn't want to crush it (but i just stood right on the middle of it and it seemed fine so....)


Just stay right there and your problem is solved!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Probably sounds good like that too you reckon??? :R


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Now, if someone could just tell me how to keep my house from dancing....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Duh... put it on rubber feet... :sarcastic:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Play some Led Zep..._nothing_ can dance to _that_. I was in a wedding party once and the couple's first "dance" was to "Thank You". Imagine a bunch of white people rocking from side-to-side for a couple minutes, completely detached from the music.

So, Nick...Strat or Tele?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

hey all, thanks for your responses. I will definitely be getting some sort of rubber feet... The reason i don't think that will be all that is needed is that the sub itself is actually really light. it probably weighs maybe 35 lbs..ish. I'm thinking that gettin some weight down on it might help the sub get the vibrations into the floor a little more effectively. Granted the floor is concrete, and thus isn't that great for "shaking" but... it is what it is.

thanks again

P.S. Unfortunately i haven't even had my big sub on because of some weird problems i've been having... i've made a new post inquiring about it.


----------

